

Ask HN: Easiest useable software you ever programmed for a client? - NicoJuicy

I once had to create a simple membership application.<p>What it contained?<p>- Table {members [name:string, active:boolean]}{event [On:date]} and a junction table.<p>Members could be subscribed for an event and there was a report with a date range to check who participated.<p>Layout wasn&#x27;t important, i used a simple bootstrap layout and the report was auto generated with a PDF generator class in Asp.Net MVC. (just give it some data and it generates the report without any special layout)
======
venomsnake
The easiest (in terms of solution, but it took me a while to think of it) - we
had maybe 30 modems on that had to terminate on a single server - we stuffed
it with RS232 cards, the problem was that Windows Server came with only 5
incoming licenses on terminal services, and we had to connect everything on
the other side to the inside network. And it was expensive (this was 2004), so
I had to find a way to do it on XP. The solution - just install vmware player
with linux, pass the com ports to the linux virtual machine and use the nat
that it provides. We could connect as much as needed for the price of single
XP licence. (we could not use straight linux box due to "REASONS")

